# Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?



## KonterSchock (16. Dezember 2015)

*Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

hi, kurz und bündig,

was wünscht ihr euch? was habt ihr für die anderen? bitte mit link zum Artikel.


Nächste Woche ist es ja soweit...


ich selbst schenke das hier, 
Panasonic DMP-BDT174 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Schwieger Eltern)
Fossil Damen-Armbanduhr XS Analog Quarz Edelstahl ES3226: Amazon.de: Uhren (für meine Frau)


Gruß
und frohe vorab weihnachten und schöne Weihnachtszeit, auch an @Dr.Bakterius. und @Sarge_70, ach ja und noch ein schönen rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## GameKing88 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

Weltfrieden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*



> und frohe vorab weihnachten und schöne Weihnachtszeit, auch an  @Dr.Bakterius. und @Sarge_70, ach ja und noch ein schönen rutsch ins  neue Jahr.


Thanks a lot, wünsch ich Dir auch wie auch allen anderen die mich nicht gerade mit der Rute jagen 



> was wünscht ihr euch? was habt ihr für die anderen?





> Weltfrieden


Weltfrieden ist wohl etwas hoch gegriffen aber zumindest sollten für eine Weile die Waffen schweigen damit man den Opfern die nicht mehr feiern können gedenken kann ohne Hass.


----------



## shootme55 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

Neffe 16 bekommt 50 Euro, da freut er sich am meisten.
Neffe 13 bekommt ein (äußerst stabiles) Notenpult
Nichten 7 bekommen ein Faschingskostüm der Eiskönigin, Schokolade und ein Aquarell zum ausmalen. 2x fast das selbe, damit sie nicht streiten 
Neffe 3 bekommt eine Bobschlitten und ein Bob- Baumeister Memory
Schwägerin in Spe bekommt DKT, ein großartiges Brettspiel
Freundin bekommt 2 Karten für Mozart (Musical), vielleicht nimmt sie mich mit 
Eltern bekommen frei zu Weihnachten, ich koche und kreuzige ihren Baum. Da freuen sie sich am meisten
Schwiegereltern in Spe bekommen was regionales: Schnaps
Bruder bekommt Gutschein für einen Samstag bis Sonntag früh babysitten, und 2 Eintrittskarten für die Therme. Garantierter Volltreffer!
Schwester bekommt Kinogutschein für 2
Andere Schwester weiss ich noch nicht. Aber wenn mir da nix einfällt ist das bei uns kein Problem. Lieber kein Geschenk als irgendwas unnötiges, da sind wir uns in der Familie einig. 

Und ich selber: Hab mir vor kurzem eine EOS 750D gekauft, um endlich ordentliche Fotos auf meinen Baustellen machen zu können.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

Einen 144Hz Monitor  Habe ihn schon hier 

Für Mami ein Parfüm und Daddy kriegt ein Shampoo. Done


----------



## Hardwell (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

ein bücherregal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*



> bücherregal


Wollte ich mir auch schon besorgen aber dafür fehlen mir die Bücher. Ich wünschte der Rummel wäre schon vorbei ( gegen die freien Tage habe ich ja nix )


----------



## pedi (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

tja, wünschen tu ich mir eine funktionierende A 700.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

Meine Ruhe.
Worüber ich mich auch freuen würde wäre wenn man das mit den Geschenken endlich mal lassen würde^^


----------



## Aldeguerra (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

Für Papi Apple iPhone 5s 16GB grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für Mami Apple iPhone 5s 16GB weiß/gold Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für Bruder Pebble Smartwatch weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für Mich Fitbit Surge Small GPS-Uhr schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Danke und euch auch ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## T-Drive (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Meine Ruhe.
> Worüber ich mich auch freuen würde wäre wenn man das mit den Geschenken endlich mal lassen würde^^



Ich wünsch mir den "gefällt mir" Knopf in der Ruka.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

warum?, ist doch was schönes und außerdem ist das ja kein muss.

außerdem ist das was schönes, ich freue mich trüber, und wen ich nix bekomme bin ich trotzdem glücklich.

und Leute, ich gib euch mal den tipp, sieht nicht immer alles schwarz.


----------



## T-Drive (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

OK.

Dann wünsch ich mir dass ALLE Menschen auf der Erde genug sauberes Wasser zu trinken haben und sich einmal am Tag satt essen können.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

Ich hatte nen ganz banalen Wunsch, eine Ausbildung für 2016. Dieser Wunsch wurde mir sogar schon vor Weihnachten erfüllt.  

Ansonsten, ich bin nicht so der "Ich schenke meiner Familie etwas-Typ", ich schätze es da eher mal nen Ausflug mit allen zu machen und so etwas Zeit außerhalb von Zuhause zu verbringen.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

das sowieso, da bin ich eurer Meinung, keine frage! 

war heute in der Stadt, in einen Lebensmittel Geschäft, das Geschäft war voll, draußen ein obdachloser, jeder läuft an ihm vorbei als wäre er dreck, hab es beobachtetet von drin, es tat mir so leid das ich eine tüte essen gekauft habe,Brot, 2 Liter Wasser, und wurst und Bananen, bin raus, hab ihm das gegeben, der hat sich bedankt, er schenkte mir ein lächeln und große Dankbarkeit, was so in der art weniger noch haben! Gott sah meine tat. der obdachlose hatte kaum noch zähne im Mund, dennoch hoffe ich das ich ihm helfen konnte, das war mein Geschenk für ihn.

welche gute tat habt ihr heute schon getan? zum Thema Weltfrieden.


----------



## pedi (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

finde ich gut von dir-wenns ein wirklich obdachloser war.
leider reisen viele osteuropäische banden auch auf diese mitleidstur.
ist also vorsicht geboten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

Generell entscheide ich in dem Augenblick und wenn dann mal ein falscher Fuffziger dabei war dann war es eben so.


> zum Thema Weltfrieden.


Kaufe keine Böller


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*



pedi schrieb:


> finde ich gut von dir-wenns ein wirklich obdachloser war.
> leider reisen viele osteuropäische banden auch auf diese mitleidstur.
> ist also vorsicht geboten.



Geld geben würde ich denen auch nicht. Da hat KonterSchock aber schon richtig reagiert und ihm was zu Essen gegeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Weihnnachts Geschenke, was für wünsche habt ihr?*

Ein Schild um den Hals tragen wohl die wenigsten und nur weil Weihnachten ist sehe ich es nicht unbedingt als besondere Tat. Auch ist es schwer zu sagen wie man hilft wobei Bargeld natürlich immer kritisch ist


----------

